# Growing Riccia



## TheHamr (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello all,



This is my first post as I'm new to the forum. Any help you all can provide would be much appreciated!



I am looking to grow some riccia. I have a 10 gallon tank with hood and a 6500K flourescent strip. I am trying to determine what else I will need to grow this plant, both successfully and semi quickly if at all possible (speed is less important then cost of equipment however). My plan is to fill the tank, drop a small amount of riccia on the surface and add the hood with light. Will this suffice or will I need some form of filtration, an air line, any ferts, etc. Should I use tap water with some type of water treatment or should I use distilled or spring water? I am trying to do this with the least amount of equipment and expense however I don't want to kill the riccia either. I use it for planted terrariums (terrestrial growth) and am looking for a way to get more of this plant faster, as it's kind of hard to find and expensive for the amounts I need.



Thanks for any help and suggestions you can provide.



Aaron


----------

